# [SOLVED].. Domain targetted for abuse. Rejecting....

## Joseph_sys

When I'm trying to send an email I'm getting an error:

```
An error occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded:  5.0.0

<cx@vip.163.com>... Domain targetted for abuse.Rejecting.... Please

check the message recipient cx@vip.163.com and try again.
```

I'm using Thunderbird and this error pops up as soon as I hit "sent" the mail client is trying to connect to my host provider and this message pops up next.  The mail does not have a chance to go out.

I've emerge syslog-ng with flag "hardened" and restarted syslog-ng but I don't see any "mail.log" in /var/logs; 

/var/log/messages doesn't show any error either.

I'm using postfix, so Thunderbird communicate via postfix with my isp mail-server.

I've contacted my isp and they insisting they are not blocking any domains.   

How do to find out who is blocking this domain?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu May 24, 2012 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkphader

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> How do to find out who is blocking this domain?

 

Is it actually getting sent to your ISP? Or is your Postfix instance bouncing it?

Chris

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *darkphader wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   How do to find out who is blocking this domain? 
> 
> Is it actually getting sent to your ISP? Or is your Postfix instance bouncing it?
> 
> Chris

 

No, the mail does not bounce, it does not even go out.  That is why I'm puzzled.

All I see is a standard Thunderbird pop-up when mail is going out and a second after another pop-up with this error message.

To my understanding my ISP started blocking this domain, but others are telling me it is my system error; but don't see how, I'm not blocking any domain.

When I use "mutt" client to send the mail to the same address the mail goes out without any errors (mutt is text based client so it doesn't generate any popups), though I'm not sure if it is going out or dropped by my isp and the email does not come back with en error.

For example when I send and email (form Google mail) to: cx@vip.163.com (this user does not exist) the mail comes back to me with error:

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently

And this make sense.  But when I send the message to the same address using Thunderbird the mail get rejected as I described above (does not even go out);

when I use mutt the mail get sent but it does not come back, as if it was dropped by my ISP or sent to /dev/null 

So, I'm trying to understand what is happening.

----------

## darkphader

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> No, the mail does not bounce, it does not even go out.  That is why I'm puzzled.

 

Is it just that one domain that Tbird can't send to? Or does everything croak?

What do the Postfix logs tell you? You should see all activity in them.

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> When I use "mutt" client to send the mail to the same address the mail goes out without any errors (mutt is text based client so it doesn't generate any popups), though I'm not sure if it is going out or dropped by my isp and the email does not come back with en error.

 

Is mutt sending via your Postfix as well?

Chris

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *darkphader wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   No, the mail does not bounce, it does not even go out.  That is why I'm puzzled. 
> 
> Is it just that one domain that Tbird can't send to? Or does everything croak?
> 
> What do the Postfix logs tell you? You should see all activity in them.
> ...

 

Everything is working except this domain.

It seems to me Tbird has its own delivery agent, it communicates directly with my ISP mail server.

Mutt is using postfix and I get similar message in mail.log 

```
May 24 10:41:05 syscon7 postfix/smtp[20705]: 7E990202B2A: to=<cx@vip.163.com>, relay=mail.sys-concept.com[69.49.109.100]:25, delay=1.5, delays=0.07/0/1.3/0.13, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host mail.sys-concept.com[69.49.109.100] said: 550 5.0.0 <cx@vip.163.com>... Domain targetted for abuse.Rejecting... (in reply to RCPT TO command))

May 24 10:41:06 syscon7 postfix/cleanup[20703]: 064D2202BC1: message-id=<20120524164106.064D2202BC1@syscon7.localdomain>

May 24 10:41:06 syscon7 postfix/qmgr[3036]: 064D2202BC1: from=<>, size=2413, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
```

When I used "mailto" command I get similar message in mail.log.

----------

## darkphader

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> It seems to me Tbird has its own delivery agent, it communicates directly with my ISP mail server.

 Only if you set it up that way. Check the SMTP server account settings.

Is your ISP Shaw Cable? You can see in the Postfix logs that that is the source of bounce message.

```
$ drill mail.sys-concept.com

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 15785

;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 0 

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;; mail.sys-concept.com.   IN   A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

mail.sys-concept.com.   3600   IN   CNAME   mail.shawcable.com.

mail.shawcable.com.   3600   IN   A   69.49.109.100
```

Chris

----------

## Joseph_sys

It is working know, an email I was trying to send to that email address at 163.com was accepted by Shaw mail server.

I was talking with Shaw technical service as they were requesting more information and as I was testing it again I noticed it is working;

mail to that domain was accepted by Shaw server both via mutt and

T-bird.

As what had happened we might never know :-/

----------

